# Tesla Cybertruck unveiling 21 Nov 2019.......



## doublejj (Nov 15, 2019)

Tesla's "Cybertruck" Pickup Will Be Unveiled on November 21


Elon confirmed it in a tweet, as per usual.




www.roadandtrack.com


----------



## SEEDS FOR ME (Nov 16, 2019)

Haven't missed one Tesla reveal yet. This should be special.


----------



## too larry (Nov 23, 2019)

What had happened was. . . . .


----------



## Communist Dreamer (Nov 24, 2019)

What's funny is Elon warns us about how AI's so bad, and will end up killing us, or at best we become in a post appoclyptic world. Which is exactly what this "truck" looks like; a fancier version of a Mad Max vehicle. The only difference is this one has the vision of being environmentally friendly, and still just as ugly. 
What I don't miss about 80s design is all the straight lines and lack of curves. Why doesn't everyone get, curves are sexy.


----------



## doublejj (Nov 26, 2019)

I ordered 1.......


----------



## hanimmal (Nov 27, 2019)

doublejj said:


> I ordered 1.......
> View attachment 4427454


Nice! You'll have to let us know how it is.


----------



## R Burns (Nov 27, 2019)

Hideous!


----------



## doublejj (Nov 27, 2019)

I love this Red Bull Trophy Truck vinyl wrap....


----------



## hanimmal (Nov 28, 2019)

I might suggest a Transformer logo instead, unless you are thinking you might get bored with it and stick a giant can on the back so you can see it for advertising.


----------



## too larry (Nov 29, 2019)

doublejj said:


> I ordered 1.......
> View attachment 4427454


With all the folks going ahead and putting up their deposits, for all practical purposes, they have a +$20M interest free lone for three years. Nice.


----------



## Puff_Dragon (Nov 29, 2019)

does it come with a Tesla flamethrower attachment? Otherwise ...

fyi - I heard Elon is getting together with John B. Goodenough (what a name for this truly amazing inventor). This means they'll (hopefully) soon be scrapping those lithium batteries and replacing them with the new tech of 'solid state' batteries.


----------



## doublejj (Nov 29, 2019)

this was me at thanksgiving dinner sculpting a Tesla cybertruck out of massed potatoes...."This Means something"


----------



## hanimmal (Nov 30, 2019)




----------



## doublejj (Dec 8, 2019)

How to drive the Tesla Cybertruck.....


----------



## Lordhooha (Dec 24, 2019)

About to tear the engine out of my ram and replace it with a hellcat crate engine.


----------



## doublejj (Dec 24, 2019)

Lordhooha said:


> About to tear the engine out of my ram and replace it with a hellcat crate engine.


I'm thru with ICE engines.....I'm going solar


----------



## dandyrandy (Dec 24, 2019)

Elon Musk Makes Weed Joke After Tesla Stock Jumps Above $420


Referencing his infamous “funding secured” tweet, Musk couldn’t resist some cannabis humor.




www.forbes.com


----------



## Lordhooha (Dec 24, 2019)

doublejj said:


> I'm thru with ICE engines.....I'm going solar


I’m not a fan of the electric cars mainly due to I like hearing my truck lol.


----------



## doublejj (Dec 24, 2019)




----------



## Lordhooha (Dec 25, 2019)

doublejj said:


>


I mean I have to be honest it looks more like a mars rover than a truck lol. But to each his own It’s why I have my 12v diesel truck too.


----------



## doublejj (Dec 25, 2019)

Lordhooha said:


> I mean I have to be honest it looks more like a mars rover than a truck lol. But to each his own It’s why I have my 12v diesel truck too.


I have a V10 F-250 Im replacing with a Cybertruck. My gas buying days are numbered....best of luck Merry christmas


----------



## xtsho (Jan 22, 2020)

That is one ugly truck that will likely never see a production run for sale to the public. Everyone has electric vehicles now. Tesla is yesterday's news. Ford is coming out with an electric F-150. That's the one to watch. 










First Look at the Electric Ford F-150's Frunk


As shown in a patent application, the upcoming truck's front trunk will have two separate compartments and can be accessed without opening the hood.




www.caranddriver.com


----------



## doublejj (Jan 22, 2020)

xtsho said:


> That is one ugly truck that will likely never see a production run for sale to the public. Everyone has electric vehicles now. Tesla is yesterday's news. Ford is coming out with an electric F-150. That's the one to watch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol.......thye have been saying that for 10 years


----------



## doublejj (Jan 22, 2020)

*Tesla's furious rally pushes market value past $100 billion*
Tesla stock hits $580 today........
(Reuters) - Tesla Inc shares surged on Wednesday, and the company became the first publicly listed U.S. automaker to cross $100 billion in market valuation, more than Ford Motor Co and General Motors Co combined.


----------



## xtsho (Jan 22, 2020)

doublejj said:


> *Tesla's furious rally pushes market value past $100 billion*
> Tesla stock hits $580 today........
> (Reuters) - Tesla Inc shares surged on Wednesday, and the company became the first publicly listed U.S. automaker to cross $100 billion in market valuation, more than Ford Motor Co and General Motors Co combined.


And yet they've never made a profit and likely never will. The Tesla might be a nice car but that truck is just a prop. It will never be a production vehicle. Tesla lost the first to market advantage. Audi, Volkswagen, Lexus, Ford, etc.... All the established automakers have electric vehicles these days. Tesla is nothing special. It's a modern day DeLorean.


----------



## doublejj (Jan 22, 2020)

xtsho said:


> And yet they've never made a profit and likely never will. The Tesla might be a nice car but that truck is just a prop. It will never be a production vehicle. Tesla lost the first to market advantage. Audi, Volkswagen, Lexus, Ford, etc.... All the established automakers have electric vehicles these days. Tesla is nothing special. It's a modern day DeLorean.


u funny......no auto maker to date has produced a car equal to a 2012 Tesla model S. they are years behind. Elon is smoking the competition


----------



## xtsho (Jan 22, 2020)

doublejj said:


> u funny......no auto make to date has produced a car equal to a 2012 Tesla model S. they are years behind. Elon is smoking the competition
> View attachment 4462209



But he's not making any money and just keeps losing money. Beta was better than VHS. The DeLorean was a nice car. Etc... They might be nice cars but they lose money on every car they sell and that isn't going to change. It's a niche market that's all it is. Eventually they'll run out of money to keep operating. I'm not saying the technology is bad. I'm saying the business model is flawed and is destined for failure.


----------



## christopher jordan (Jan 22, 2020)

xtsho said:


> And yet they've never made a profit and likely never will. The Tesla might be a nice car but that truck is just a prop. It will never be a production vehicle. Tesla lost the first to market advantage. Audi, Volkswagen, Lexus, Ford, etc.... All the established automakers have electric vehicles these days. Tesla is nothing special. It's a modern day DeLorean.


You don't know what your talking about they already sold over a 250.000 trucks. All the others make shit cars with no battery life. Don't be a dildo.


----------



## doublejj (Jan 22, 2020)

xtsho said:


> But he's not making any money and just keeps losing money. Beta was better than VHS. The DeLorean was a nice car. Etc... They might be nice cars but they lose money on every car they sell and that isn't going to change. It's a niche market that's all it is. Eventually they'll run out of money to keep operating. I'm not saying the technology is bad. I'm saying the business model is flawed and is destined for failure.


dude Tesla is building factories all over the world, they can't build cars fast enough for demand. Many ICE car companies probably won't survive the next 10 years......investors seem to know what's up.....Tesla for the win


----------



## xtsho (Jan 22, 2020)

christopher jordan said:


> You don't know what your talking about they already sold over a 250.000 trucks. All the others make shit cars with no battery life. Don't be a dildo.


They have taken orders for trucks they will likely never make. It's all on paper. They don't even have the factory capability to produce those vehicles. It's a ponzi scheme. They lose money on every vehicle so they come out with this "Cool" truck and get more investors so they can get more money to keep the rest of the company running. Tesla has never made a dime and they lose money on every vehicle sold. 

Stop looking at the pumped up share price and look at the fundamentals of the company. They have little cash, huge debt, and a product that they don't make a profit on. It's a neat company but not the future of electric vehicles.


----------



## xtsho (Jan 22, 2020)

doublejj said:


> dude Tesla is building factories all over the world, they can't build cars fast enough for demand. Many ICE car companies probably won't survive the next 10 years......investors seem to know what's up.....Tesla for the win


They can build all the factories they want. They'll still never catch up to the big automakers and they'll never make a profit.


----------



## doublejj (Jan 22, 2020)

xtsho said:


> They can build all the factories they want. They'll still never catch up to the big automakers and they'll never make a profit.


ICE automakers will never catch Tesla.....they are sooooo far ahead. Tesla demand is so high worldwide. ICE cars are dinosaurs at this point. Automakers are in Big trouble trying to catch Tesla.


----------



## xtsho (Jan 22, 2020)

doublejj said:


> ICE automakers will never catch Tesla.....they are sooooo far ahead. Tesla demand is so high worldwide. ICE cars are dinosaurs at this point. Automakers are in Big trouble trying to catch Tesla.



That's the problem. The only reason they are in demand is because they're priced less than what it costs to produce them and make a profit. If they were priced correctly the cost would go up 25% or more and then you'd have less buyers and less demand. I'm not arguing that Tesla's are not nice cars. I'm saying that they are an unprofitable company and that won't change until they fix their price structure but by doing that they'll lose a good percentage of their potential customers. They need to raise the price of their cars in order to make a profit. I don't see them being able to sustain many more years of multi billion dollar losses to gain enough market share where they'll be able to continue accumulating debt. The companies financials are in a very deep hole. One that I don't think they'll ever be able to climb out of.


----------



## christopher jordan (Jan 22, 2020)

xtsho said:


> They have taken orders for trucks they will likely never make. It's all on paper. They don't even have the factory capability to produce those vehicles. It's a ponzi scheme. They lose money on every vehicle so they come out with this "Cool" truck and get more investors so they can get more money to keep the rest of the company running. Tesla has never made a dime and they lose money on every vehicle sold.
> 
> Stop looking at the pumped up share price and look at the fundamentals of the company. They have little cash, huge debt, and a product that they don't make a profit on. It's a neat company but not the future of electric vehicles.


They just turned a profit last year. They have all the cash they need without having to borrow. Look at the investment and valuation. Every time someone has said Tesla can't do this and they'll never do that they've been wrong. How about the bath the short sellers have been taking to the tune of hundreds of millions.Lol.


----------



## christopher jordan (Jan 22, 2020)

xtsho said:


> That's the problem. The only reason they are in demand is because they're priced less than what it costs to produce them and make a profit. If they were priced correctly the cost would go up 25% or more and then you'd have less buyers and less demand. I'm not arguing that Tesla's are not nice cars. I'm saying that they are an unprofitable company and that won't change until they fix their price structure but by doing that they'll lose a good percentage of their potential customers. They need to raise the price of their cars in order to make a profit. I don't see them being able to sustain many more years of multi billion dollar losses to gain enough market share where they'll be able to continue accumulating debt. The companies financials are in a very deep hole. One that I don't think they'll ever be able to climb out of.


There's nothing wrong with a 23% profit per vehicle. Again they're now profitable. That's why the share price is so high.


----------



## doublejj (Jan 22, 2020)

Here is why the big automakers are no threat to Tesla......


----------



## xtsho (Jan 22, 2020)

Oh brother.


----------



## doublejj (Jan 22, 2020)




----------



## doublejj (Jan 22, 2020)

One of these lines is not like the others....


----------



## doublejj (Jan 22, 2020)

*Fiat Chrysler will effectively fund Tesla's German factory, investment bank says*








Fiat Chrysler will effectively fund Tesla's German factory, investment bank says


Fiat Chrysler could pay Tesla up to $2 billion under a deal with the electric-car maker that will help FCA comply with stricter emissions rules in Europe.




europe.autonews.com





Winning........


----------



## xtsho (Jan 22, 2020)

I'm not arguing sales. I'm stating facts. Tesla has never made a profit. What the hell is so hard to understand? 

Don't let personal emotions get in the way of the facts. Tesla loses millions each quarter, has done so for years, and shows no signs of not losing millions anytime soon.


----------



## doublejj (Jan 22, 2020)

xtsho said:


> I'm not arguing sales. I'm stating facts. Tesla has never made a profit. What the hell is so hard to understand?
> 
> Don't let personal emotions get in the way of the facts. Tesla loses millions each quarter, has done so for years, and shows no signs of not losing millions anytime soon.


Nothing in Tesla's Mission Statement about making a profit.....


----------



## srh88 (Jan 23, 2020)

2022 Hummer









Hummer Name Coming to Electric Pickup Truck in 2022


General Motors is readying Hummer's return, in name only, to an electric pickup truck that will be sold under the GMC brand.




www.motortrend.com


----------



## doublejj (Jan 23, 2020)

*Once-deemed 'Tesla Killer' Mercedes EQC production target gets halved over battery issues*








Once-deemed 'Tesla Killer' Mercedes EQC production target gets halved over battery issues


The Mercedes-Benz EQC, once deemed a “Tesla Killer” by the electric car maker’s critics, recently had its production targets reduced by 50% from 60,000 to 30,000 after parent company Daimler revealed that there is a shortage in LG Chem battery cells. Daimler’s forecast for the EQC has not...




www.teslarati.com


----------



## hanimmal (Feb 2, 2020)

doublejj said:


> *Once-deemed 'Tesla Killer' Mercedes EQC production target gets halved over battery issues*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is why I won't buy a car that hasn't been in production for about 10 years. They are too buggy.


----------



## xtsho (Jun 25, 2020)

*Tesla ranks dead last in J.D. Power Initial Quality Survey*















Tesla ranks dead last in J.D. Power Initial Quality Survey


It's Tesla's first time being included, while Dodge and Chevrolet did very well and Toyota and Honda fell below average.




www.cnet.com


----------



## doublejj (Jun 25, 2020)

J.D. Power is a PR firm and are paid to promote brands. Tesla does not pay for advertisement


xtsho said:


> *Tesla ranks dead last in J.D. Power Initial Quality Survey*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## xtsho (Jun 25, 2020)

doublejj said:


> J.D. Power is a PR firm and are paid to promote brands. Tesla does not pay for advertisement


I don't pay much attention to these surveys but the survey was based on owner input. Tesla even prevented them from interviewing owners in 15 states. Why would they do that unless they were trying to prevent an even worse rating although I don't see how you can get any worse than last. They might be a PR firm but this was a survey of owners and nothing to do with the automakers.

Because Tesla won't grant permission to J.D. Power to survey its owners, the results will be published but not included in the official rankings. 

The initial quality survey polls vehicle owners about problems they've had with their vehicles during the first 90 days of ownership, and that data is broken down into a score called PP100 or problems experienced per 100 vehicles. In order to survey these owners in some states, *J.D. Power has to secure the express permission of vehicle manufacturers, all of which have agreed -- except Tesla. *









Tesla will be included in J.D. Power initial quality survey for the first time, kinda


Because Tesla won't grant permission to J.D. Power to survey its owners, the results will be published but not included in the official rankings.




www.cnet.com






Tesla has had a tremendous amount of complaints for how few of their cars are actually on the road.


----------



## doublejj (Jun 25, 2020)

xtsho said:


> I don't pay much attention to these surveys but the survey was based on owner input. Tesla even prevented them from interviewing owners in 15 states. Why would they do that unless they were trying to prevent an even worse rating although I don't see how you can get any worse than last. They might be a PR firm but this was a survey of owners and nothing to do with the automakers.
> 
> Because Tesla won't grant permission to J.D. Power to survey its owners, the results will be published but not included in the official rankings.
> 
> ...


The cars must be so good that any minor defects pale in comparison to the car in total. I have read that most of the issues are cosmetic or minor and easily remedied by Tesla. At least it doesn't appear to be effecting sales very much.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jul 26, 2020)

@doublejj did you ever get your truck?


----------



## doublejj (Jul 26, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> @doublejj did you ever get your truck?


no its on order...


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jul 26, 2020)

doublejj said:


> no its on order...


When will you get it? I’m just curious about all the hype.


----------



## doublejj (Jul 26, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> When will you get it? I’m just curious about all the hype.


prob 2 years away...they just started building the factory...


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jul 26, 2020)

doublejj said:


> prob 2 years away...they just started building the factory...


We’ll stick with the Tacoma


----------



## doublejj (Aug 11, 2020)

Tesla Announces a Five-for-One Stock Split
PALO ALTO, Calif., Aug. 11, 2020 (GLOBE NEWSWIRE) -- Tesla, Inc. (“Tesla”) announced today that the Board of Directors has approved and declared a five-for-one split of Tesla’s common stock in the form of a stock dividend to make stock ownership more accessible to employees and investors. Each stockholder of record on August 21, 2020 will receive a dividend of four additional shares of common stock for each then-held share, to be distributed after close of trading on August 28, 2020. Trading will begin on a stock split-adjusted basis on August 31, 2020.


----------



## xtsho (Jun 6, 2022)

Still waiting on the Cybertruck. But it looks like Ford is rolling out the electric F-150 Lightning.

Ford aint playing. They've been laser focused on getting their truck to market and they did it. They have them rolling out the door and plenty more on the way. Should start seeing them on the road. 
















Ford F-150 Lightning production | InsideEVs Photos


View Ford F-150 Lightning production images from our Ford F-150 Lightning Production photo gallery.




insideevs.com


----------



## xtsho (Sep 8, 2022)

Jeep Reveals Three New Electric SUV Coming To Market By 2024 (insideevs.com)

2024 Jeep Recon and Wagoneer S Are Brand's First U.S.-Bound EVs (caranddriver.com)


----------



## xtsho (Sep 9, 2022)

This is one slick ride.











Jeep Wagoneer S Previews New Electric Luxury SUV


The production version will debut in 2023 with sales expected to start in 2024.




www.cnet.com


----------

